# MOT Abroad???



## badgerfamily (Jan 16, 2011)

We are travelling around europe for maybe a few years, do we have to come back to the UK to have our MOT or can it be done abroad.

The vehicle is registered in the UK?


----------



## kenspain (Jan 16, 2011)

badgerfamily said:


> We are travelling around europe for maybe a few years, do we have to come back to the UK to have our MOT or can it be done abroad.
> 
> The vehicle is registered in the UK?


 
You can get it done any were in Europe but will have to do some changes to some things on the motor but  as it is English reg car they wont except it back in the U K  the mot you get here.


----------



## John H (Jan 16, 2011)

kenspain said:


> You can get it done any were in Europe but will have to do some changes to some things on the motor but  as it is English reg car they wont except it back in the U K  the mot you get here.


 
Yes you can get the equivalent done anywhere in Europe but it will be a waste of money because YOUR VEHICLE WILL NOT BE LEGAL. This is VERY important - EU regulations state that your vehicle has to be taxed, insured ans tested AS IF IT WERE IN YOUR HOME COUNTRY. As stated by ***** (and many others on previous similar threads) there is only one way of getting an MOT and that is by coming back to the UK. Hopefully in the future this will change but there is no sign of it changing at present. Your ONLY alternative if you wish to remain legal is to re-register the vehicle in whichever foreign country you are - but this presents a whole host of other difficulties.


----------



## badgerfamily (Jan 17, 2011)

Bugger, oh well you don't get if you don't ask and still you don't get on some occasions. It was worth and ask, thanks for the prompt responses.


----------

